
Spacewalking astronaut copes with frayed tether, bad jetpack - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-10-spacewalking-astronauts-blurry-camera-robot.html
======
d_watt
Sometimes I forget how much danger astronauts constantly put themselves in to
further human kind. They're literally at the end of where we are as a species
with a frayed rope.

They're the modern day version of Magellan and his crew.

